# favorite car



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

what's your favorite car
one of mine is a 1999 nissan skyline R34


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

1978 bandit trans am

"Trans Am , Whats your pleasure?"

" i can drive any forking thing around "

smokey and the bandit


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DODGE Magnum RT HEMI V8 
View attachment 96457


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

how bout which ones we can afford, ie NO lambos or anything

mine would have to be a SVT lightning or a WRX STi, TYPE R or something like that


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

If its something I can afford, then it would have to be the Infiniti G35 Coupe

View attachment 96461

View attachment 96462

View attachment 96463


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


the sounds of that type r would be sweet

whats wrong with a lambo'd G35 looks like the car came factory with those









shepperd fat car man

and a SHO gotta have one

pic from shopheonixproject.com


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


it looks awesome with the doors
View attachment 96482


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

NTcaribe said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


the sounds of that type r would be sweet

whats wrong with a lambo'd G35 looks like the car came factory with those









[/quote]

Rice Rice Baby... I like G35's but with nice wheels, minor skirting and a ton of performance mods... Not that kind. But everyone has their own flavor.

Other favorite cars..

EVO(Even though I think the older mitsubishis like eclipses/talons are crap)
R33 skylines
NSX
and the old faithful because I've owned 2.. 93-95 rx7..
The car I would get before any of those cars 97+ Viper..

My actual dream car if I had too much money to know what to do with it would be a ferrari


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> shepperd fat car man





> it looks awesome with the doors


I also love the doors on that G35.
It's looking mighty hot

I also like the SHO's. You'd never think they have that kind of power in them when you look at it, but those babies can go!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

well whats wrong with it is that i think lambo doors should stay on a lambo.. plus its looks gay and riced-out.. not my style but what ever floats your boat guys..


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

I would have to say my 1962 Volkswagen bug with a 2276cc engine "porsche" and the same trany also from a Porsche 911 carrera with a Judson supercharger. thats what i got and it's a sleeper


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

A 2006 Saleen would be fun.

















Sheppard, your car looks good to me. It's still better than a Honda.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I like the roof on that Saleen.


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

At the moment, one of my favorite is this one:










But then, I'm biased...


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

aight you maken me post my rides

the daily driver yes its a hemi

the resto project

the dream 
window sticker 435,000.00


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

I just wish I could keep all the cars I owned in the past

































But if I had to pick my FAVORITE affordable car, I wouldn't be able too. Right now im in love with the 03/04 Cobra, 99/00 Saleen S351's, and a Dodge Viper.

If money was no object........

Bugatti Veyron
Ugly ass hell, even faster. This ladies and gentleman, is the new King of performance automobiles. Nothing can touch it performance wise. Your Lambo, Ferrari, McLaren, Saleen, nothing.... it is the top dog.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


those are sweet but only if your like 5'10"


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Nissan 350Z.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, im 6'3, tried to fit in one at the auto show, wasnt happening. hehe. but yeah, they do well on the skidpad to say the least...

i can't afford anything right now, but im going to go with a 1971 dodge challenger r/t, plum crazy, hemi-option (of course, if you could find one with a hemi, it's probably well over 6 figures) but i'll take the 440-6 as well.

if im going modern, i've got to take the 300c, or dodges challenger concept, man, it was sick, and quite pheasable.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


those are sweet but only if your like 5'10"
[/quote]

Damn, I'm screwed then. I'm like 6'5".
I guess I'll change my vote to the '06 Mustang Cobra.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, im 6'3, tried to fit in one at the auto show, wasnt happening. hehe. but yeah, they do well on the skidpad to say the least...
> 
> i can't afford anything right now, but im going to go with a 1971 dodge challenger r/t, plum crazy, hemi-option (of course, if you could find one with a hemi, it's probably well over 6 figures) but i'll take the 440-6 as well.
> 
> if im going modern, i've got to take the 300c, or dodges challenger concept, man, it was sick, and quite pheasable.


challengers are sweet but you gotta get one with the flat black billboards.


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Mine would have to be the Nissan Skyline GT-R Prototype, shown here:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i do belive that will be in production by 08' which gives me a few yearsto make more loot to afford the estimated 80k price tag for the GTR but im with you all the way on that choice


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck imports...they can't hang...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> f*ck imports...they can't hang...


hang where the garage?

sure stangs and camaroes are fast but there handling sucks balls and they spend more tiem in the shop then on the road.. ever notice how most mustang owners take pics of there cars in the garage?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah I think imports are great, they are great with handling and don't need to show off a lot of power.

another one of my favorites is the lamborgini gallardo :nod:


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i do belive that will be in production by 08' which gives me a few yearsto make more loot to afford the estimated 80k price tag for the GTR but im with you all the way on that choice


If there was anybody that would agree with me here...I knew it would be you Nismo.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

its all preference, but in my experience, from what i've seen, most import trannies can't hold a neutral drop with 300+ ponies pushing through it. my friends WRX-sti completely dismembered its tranny as he dropped vs. my other friends 94 mustang GT, and im no mustang fan, but i've gotta tell you, he finished the race...hehe.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> its all preference, but in my experience, from what i've seen, most import trannies can't hold a neutral drop with 300+ ponies pushing through it. my friends WRX-sti completely dismembered its tranny as he dropped vs. my other friends 94 mustang GT, and im no mustang fan, but i've gotta tell you, he finished the race...hehe.


no sh*t, your buddy is a jack ass for doing a neutral drop in a AWD car, like every other idiot that bitch about burning out clutchs or breaking drive train parts, besides whats the point of neutral drop in a AWD car if you or your buddy had an ounce fo skill you could launch harder and faster with out doing a neutral drop but thats not even waht those cars are desinged for.. the reason american cars can hadle that type of needless abuse is that everythign is over enginiered for idiots like you and your friend..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

idiots like me? dude, cool off, im just stating the truth, imports are sh*t, they're engineered cheaply, they're made of plastic, they have coffee can cylinders, their trannies are made of glass, sure, they can handle and go fast, but that's because they're f*cking lighter than a toys-r-us go-kart. crash it into a wall and see if you survive...besides, vettes, vipers, stangs, they can all pull respectable skid pad numbers, and with RWD and a bunch extra steel. not to mention, american cars are just plain easy to make more powerful. imports are all technical, electronic bullshit. when it comes down to it, i'll throw a CAI and an H pipe on an SVT cobra and get more than 50hp for less than 500 bucks in boltons. EASY ass bolt-ons...

i had a toyota celica, i totaled it by hitting a 60lb baby deer going less than 30mph...TOTALED. the hood was crimped everywhere, the windsheild broke from the passenger airbag, the lights were smashed, and were not replaceable for less than 400 friggen dollars...its stupid money, they're small, they break easy. their interiors for the most part are plastic.

i'll give you that most imports have better stock sound systems than the american cars, but detroit likes to focus more on power than soundsystems anyway.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> most import trannies can't hold a neutral drop with 300+ ponies pushing through it.


That is the dumbest, most harmful, and slowest way to launch a car. And your buddy didn't do that in an STi because all STi's are manuals.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> idiots like me? dude, cool off, im just stating the truth, imports are sh*t, they're engineered cheaply, they're made of plastic, they have coffee can cylinders, their trannies are made of glass, sure, they can handle and go fast, but that's because they're f*cking lighter than a toys-r-us go-kart. crash it into a wall and see if you survive...besides, vettes, vipers, stangs, they can all pull respectable skid pad numbers, and with RWD and a bunch extra steel. not to mention, american cars are just plain easy to make more powerful. imports are all technical, electronic bullshit. when it comes down to it, i'll throw a CAI and an H pipe on an SVT cobra and get more than 50hp for less than 500 bucks in boltons. EASY ass bolt-ons...
> 
> i had a toyota celica, i totaled it by hitting a 60lb baby deer going less than 30mph...TOTALED. the hood was crimped everywhere, the windsheild broke from the passenger airbag, the lights were smashed, and were not replaceable for less than 400 friggen dollars...its stupid money, they're small, they break easy. their interiors for the most part are plastic.
> 
> i'll give you that most imports have better stock sound systems than the american cars, but detroit likes to focus more on power than soundsystems anyway.


I will refer to my earlier statement you really truely are an idiot, no i shal correct my self not an idiot but the true definition of a masshole, the perfect example of a mass hole infact when every im in need of a massholes opinion i will just ask you ..

1) american cars all have jap platic inside and i have seen more broken vents and chinsy plastic in american cars then in jap or european cars..

2)imports are not sh*t enginereed they are enginereed for maximum effiencey for what ever there purpose.. they dont put a three inch thick cyclinder on a car that only needs a 1/4 inch cyclinder becasue it imroves economy and is finely tuned for the best performace for it size.. on average jap cars get more hp per liter then over engenerred amican crap..

3)the car is supposed to crumple to save your stupid ass from injury and all cars in teh US are subjest to the same crash test standards and the foriegn cras genereall rank higher in crash safety then teh american heaps so yet anohter point that you way off about..

4) you talk about crashinga jap car into a wall and survivng then the next thing you type is corvette, a car made out fo fiberglass and balsa wood, crash that into a sunflower plant and see if the car survives, those things hit a stop sign and come apart, surthe driver will live but the car is toast

5) sure you can slap ona bunch of ceap parts and get more power out of an american car but try to find that much power hding in a well designed jap car.. the whole point is they desigen there sh*t to get maximum performance from the machine not get minimal performance and reliability


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

you tell em nismo


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

either way man...on the street imports are sh*t, they get smoked all day, there are very few people with respectable imports that are even capable of taking a 14 second stang, let alone a 12 second vette or f-body. i can get a mustang right now that will smoke most stock imports for 5 grand. 5 thousand dollars. less than 100k miles, bulletproof t-5 tranny, all for less than 5 g's. find me a 13 second import for 5 g's.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

I would have to go with this:










not going to get in the which car is better fight, I think history speaks for its self on that.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

f*ck yeah...that's one pickup that i f*cking miss!!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> either way man...on the street imports are sh*t, they get smoked all day, there are very few people with respectable imports that are even capable of taking a 14 second stang, let alone a 12 second vette or f-body. i can get a mustang right now that will smoke most stock imports for 5 grand. 5 thousand dollars. less than 100k miles, bulletproof t-5 tranny, all for less than 5 g's.* find me a 13 second import for 5 g's.*


suck it bitch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-TOYOTA...1QQcmdZViewItem

it might need work but you find me a 10.44 second stang that doesnt need work for 5g's

maybe on your streets in mass. where none of you tools can drive worth a sh*t like your stupid friend doing so called neutral drops in a manual? WTF that means..

honestly tools that cruise around in stangs looking to race civics are loosers, of course they will wina race, but id like to see them pull that meat head sh*t lined up with a supra, rx7, or even an EVO or sti with someone that actually knows how to drive..

i to could get a whole parking lot full of stangs tha will smoke most cars on the road but like to get in the car andhave it start and get me to work every day with out breaking down so i choose to drive a more modest more comfortable and more effecient car so that i can not only live to enjoy the fine things in life but also be able to afford them..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hahaha...how about a TT 300zx through a small winding town road in a rain storm? 1 small asian kid in the 300zx and me and my buddy in the stang, we cooked his ASS hole off...and he's beat supras as well...just not TT supras. the older, tank ones.

i meant to say a whole-shot, its just now people say neutral drop a lot, so i used it...my bad. meaning revving up to greater than 4k rpm and dumping the clutch. kaboom...

just for shits, he beat an RX7 on the road, and then it took him once they got on the highway. his stang doesnt accel very well over 120mph.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> most import trannies can't hold a neutral drop with 300+ ponies pushing through it.


That is the dumbest, most harmful, and slowest way to launch a car. And your buddy didn't do that in an STi because all STi's are manuals.
[/quote]

That's right, and STI's are just bad ass!!


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

68' Hurst/Olds

500+ft/lbs nuf said.

HEMI, I like your Bandit. I see you have the 403, are you going to build it up or swap it for a POS chevy? You could make that run 12 w/o even trying on a basic build-up.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, go tell my buddy that he didnt rape his tranny in his sti...i'll watch as he demolishes your face...


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


I'm with you on the Elise!!

They start at only $38K and are one of the best handling cars you can get. The only issue is that they are a bit low on power with only 190HP but that could be improved with some mods!!

The other car I'm excited about is the new Challenger with the 6.2L 425HP Hemi. If I can swing it I may actually try to buy one in a few years if it becomes a reality....


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


aren't those made by like nissan or something??


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

outlook8 said:


> If I were to pick just one affordable (under $50,000) car to drive, it would be the Lotus Elise. It's a blast to drive super-lightweight cars.


aren't those made by like nissan or something??
[/quote]

The chassis is British, the motor is a Toyota 4Cyl


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

190 is plenty of pep when you can pull several G's on the skidpad. especially when your car is like 2klbs. heh. its basically a go-kart, turns on a DIME...sadly, i can't fit into one...DAMNIT!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> 190 is plenty of pep when you can pull several G's on the skidpad. especially when your car is like 2klbs. heh. its basically a go-kart, turns on a DIME...sadly, i can't fit into one...DAMNIT!


They are actually only like 1300 lbs, and yes it is enough for a car that light, but if I had a car like that I'd also like some big top speed out of it. As they are the top speed is only around 125.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

There are definitley pro's and con's to Import and Domestic cars. I have heard too many arguements over it :laugh: But I do agree with Nismo with all he has said about Imports. 
I love them. They are engineered amazingly well, and extremely reliable.

Anyways, Here is another car that I would love to get....and possibly will get within a year or two.

View attachment 96543

View attachment 96544


It's the Volkswagen GTI Mk V.
I am totally in love with this car









Just in case anyone is interested, here is a good link to check out.

VW Features


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> There are definitley pro's and con's to Import and Domestic cars. I have heard too many arguements over it :laugh: But I do agree with Nismo with all he has said about Imports.
> I love them. They are engineered amazingly well, and extremely reliable.
> 
> Anyways, Here is another car that I would love to get....and possibly will get within a year or two.
> ...


a lot of people don't understand when you say imports it doesn't just mean rice rockets. That's a nice car.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> a lot of people don't understand when you say imports it doesn't just mean rice rockets. That's a nice car.


I know what you mean man :laugh: 
Everyone always says "ohhh nice ricer buddy"

I guess people call it that if you have afew mods to an import car. Meanwhile they are sitting in there Dodge Stealths with a massive folgers can for an exhaust tip









But seriously, I love this car. The styling is very nice and looks like a blast to drive.
You should check out that link to see the options for it.

I think the 6spd manual would be sweet :nod: 
You can also get the paddle shifters on the automatic transmission


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

personally...i'll take this volkswagen lol. Oh well, at least i can dream

View attachment 96545


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> yeah, go tell my buddy that he didnt rape his tranny in his sti...i'll watch as he demolishes your face...












I hope you aren't talking to me. Your buddy may have "raped his tranny" but he sure as hell didn't do it during a neutral drop, because as Scrappy said, every STI manufactured comes with a 6 speed manual transmission.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

NexTech84 said:


> yeah, go tell my buddy that he didnt rape his tranny in his sti...i'll watch as he demolishes your face...












I hope you aren't talking to me. Your buddy may have "raped his tranny" but he sure as hell didn't do it during a neutral drop, because as Scrappy said, every STI manufactured comes with a 6 speed manual transmission.
[/quote]
And I doubt his friend broke his tranny because very few people have broken v8 or RA trannies.


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> either way man...on the street imports are sh*t, they get smoked all day, there are very few people with respectable imports that are even capable of taking a 14 second stang, let alone a 12 second vette or f-body. i can get a mustang right now that will smoke most stock imports for 5 grand. 5 thousand dollars. less than 100k miles, bulletproof t-5 tranny, all for less than 5 g's.* find me a 13 second import for 5 g's.*


suck it bitch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-TOYOTA...1QQcmdZViewItem

it might need work but you find me a 10.44 second stang that doesnt need work for 5g's

[/quote]

You guys can argue all you want, but I would watch your tone there. I can find you tons of 10 seconds mustangs for that price all day long. A fox body with nothing more than a Ford Explorer Motor, A cam, and a good shot of juice on Drag radials will run 10's.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

theres still like 5 days left on that auction, I doubt that it is going to sell for 5k, I think it might go a tad higher then that.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> yeah, go tell my buddy that he didnt rape his tranny in his sti...i'll watch as he demolishes your face...












I hope you aren't talking to me. Your buddy may have "raped his tranny" but he sure as hell didn't do it during a neutral drop, because as Scrappy said, every STI manufactured comes with a 6 speed manual transmission.
[/quote]
And I doubt his friend broke his tranny because very few people have broken v8 or RA trannies.
[/quote]

there could be a chance of him breakin it launchin with large amounts of hp but thats if your running on the stock tranny, thats his own fault that he didnt build it up to handle the hp increase. i highly doubt it breakin w/ a built tranny. as far as 300zx goes, ive never herd of 1 being fast at all. i think it looks nice but i doubt that car has any real potential at all. its not hard to say u beat supras or rx7s or anythin in that matter if the person behind the wheel is horrible. i guarentee that even a decint modded supra if done right would have takin that 300zx and your lil stang as well. i cant say much about rx7 cuz i hate rotary engines even tho the rx7 does look nice


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Stock STi trannies are very stout.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

scrappydoo said:


> Stock STi trannies are very stout.


It's his own fault if he did screw up his tranny. If it was stock, then there should be no need to change it. On a stock STI, the only thing I would recommend upgrading is the clutch, and that's only if you're going to be doing a lot of launching. Those things are built pretty tough. If it was modded however, then he should have taken the necessary actions and make the tranny be able to handle the extra hp.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

scrappydoo said:


> Stock STi trannies are very stout.


dont kno too much bout the sti tranny but if thats tru then its shouldnt break esp w/ anythin hp in the 300 range.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Lawfficer said:


> either way man...on the street imports are sh*t, they get smoked all day, there are very few people with respectable imports that are even capable of taking a 14 second stang, let alone a 12 second vette or f-body. i can get a mustang right now that will smoke most stock imports for 5 grand. 5 thousand dollars. less than 100k miles, bulletproof t-5 tranny, all for less than 5 g's.* find me a 13 second import for 5 g's.*


suck it bitch!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1994-TOYOTA...1QQcmdZViewItem

it might need work but you find me a 10.44 second stang that doesnt need work for 5g's

[/quote]

You guys can argue all you want, but I would watch your tone there. I can find you tons of 10 seconds mustangs for that price all day long. A fox body with nothing more than a Ford Explorer Motor, A cam, and a good shot of juice on Drag radials will run 10's.
[/quote]

yeah but i cant drive a desugtang until i change my name to tony start shooting roids and get a gay ass cartoon tattooo..

i dont care if you could get a 9 second mustang for 50 bucks id rather drive a stock rx7 or STi or G35 and loose a pointless mocho race in style and comfort..

now that im down putting masshole of teh year in place ill actually contribute to the topic of this derailed train wreck..

i perfer style and lux. at a reasonable price and known dependability..

















or for a little more performance:


















and the humpty hump, the hot fat chick of suv's 
a face only a father could love and a drunk guy could nail..
lets go hoggin

















i drove my friends FX and teh intertior is sooo super comfy i almost feel asleep in the driver seat and it dives like a lux car..


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i do belive that will be in production by 08' which gives me a few yearsto make more loot to afford the estimated 80k price tag for the GTR but im with you all the way on that choice


yeh its suppose to be priced for as a supercar but i wonder how it will perform when actually manufactured, hopefully worthy of the skyline name. the supra is also comin in 08 w/ only an estimated price tag of around 30gs which is pretty affordable. enignes should be v6 single turbos, dont think there makin twins at all.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hemptation88 said:


> i do belive that will be in production by 08' which gives me a few yearsto make more loot to afford the estimated 80k price tag for the GTR but im with you all the way on that choice


yeh its suppose to be priced for as a supercar but i wonder how it will perform when actually manufactured, hopefully worthy of the skyline name. the supra is also comin in 08 w/ only an estimated price tag of around 30gs which is pretty affordable. enignes should be v6 single turbos, dont think there makin twins at all.
[/quote]
aahh
nice, they have been blabbering about a new supra for about 10 years it would be about time for toyota to put forward some kind of performance coupe cause the celica is not it. hopefully the new supra will have a style to last like the last model..


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i do belive that will be in production by 08' which gives me a few yearsto make more loot to afford the estimated 80k price tag for the GTR but im with you all the way on that choice


yeh its suppose to be priced for as a supercar but i wonder how it will perform when actually manufactured, hopefully worthy of the skyline name. the supra is also comin in 08 w/ only an estimated price tag of around 30gs which is pretty affordable. enignes should be v6 single turbos, dont think there makin twins at all.
[/quote]
aahh
nice, they have been blabbering about a new supra for about 10 years it would be about time for toyota to put forward some kind of performance coupe cause the celica is not it. hopefully the new supra will have a style to last like the last model..
[/quote]

hahaha yeh celicas are a joke, basically slow chick cars and you can call them rice all u want and i wouldnt care. im hopin that they look nice but more importantly its engine potential cuz im prolly gettin this when it comes out unless somethin else comes out.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

The 2004 Audi S4 is what Im currently looking at, in terms of my future car purchase. As soon as I get back from Iraq in the next year, Im purchasing it.









2004 Audi 24









2007 Audi RS4 (beautiful beast) --- My current dream car....BMW M3, eat your heart out!


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

oh god... ok I'm gonna clear up a few things real quick. I have been in the auto biz since I was 15. I started as a porter and right now im sitting in my office as a sales manager. 1. as an amer inthus dont EVER rag on anyone else for thier interiors (gm,ford, and dodge have by far the worst interior design and cheap plastics bar none). 2. detroit musscle vs jap is a stupid ass argument to begin with. the car with the better hp/wieght ratio is going to win 9 out of 10 times. be it a turbo civic that wieghs 1800lbs or a supercharged corvette that wights in at 3000. 3. i would never buy an american car (esp. new)simply because of the drop in value when you buy it. I see it everyday."I wanna trade in my ford." "ok how much do you owe still?""35,000 its a 03 excursion.""oh that sucks you cant YOUR POS is worth 14." then i watch them cry and go home. 4. keep your jap and amer cars. i'll drive my 04 Audi A6

that i bought for 9 grand. and my fav car. M5 no question. you can have your vett, mustang, and civic. I'll go 150mph with 4 chicks in the car. ok I worked for infiniti for 2 years. the skyline is coming but it will be under the Infiniti nameplate. supra is not for sure because it goes agenst everything toyota stands for as a company right now. Prodigal, you got the right idea. as far as cars you cant argue with the germains. Porsche(BEST RESALE VALUE IN THE BIZ, BEST BANG FOR BUCK SPORTS CAR)


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Damn nice car ProdigalMarine....it's sexy as hell


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> just for shits, he beat an RX7 on the road, and then it took him once they got on the highway. his stang doesnt accel very well over 120mph.


I find this funny.. Having owned 2.. I want to know how he beat him on the road but the rx7 won on the highway...

Nothing to do with those qoutes.. TT 300zx's aren't handling cars, not drag cars either. They can get good speed up and top out at high speeds but the chassis isn't built for drag racing, and it's not really built to handle well either.

Mustangs are cool but I think if I was driving one and saw a more exotic looking car, even if it was an import I'd have to wonder why I'm driving a 20 y/o mustang that everyone has..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> i would never buy an american car (esp. new)simply because of the drop in value when you buy it. I see it everyday."I wanna trade in my ford." "ok how much do you owe still?""35,000 its a 03 excursion.""oh that sucks you cant YOUR POS is worth 14." then i watch them cry and go home. 4. keep your jap and amer cars. i'll drive my 04 Audi A6


NOW that right there is the ultimate truth.. my stupid ass friend bought a used explorer sport and now she owes more then the truck is even worth, the biggest waste ever..


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> i would never buy an american car (esp. new)simply because of the drop in value when you buy it. I see it everyday."I wanna trade in my ford." "ok how much do you owe still?""35,000 its a 03 excursion.""oh that sucks you cant YOUR POS is worth 14." then i watch them cry and go home. 4. keep your jap and amer cars. i'll drive my 04 Audi A6


NOW that right there is the ultimate truth.. my stupid ass friend bought a used explorer sport and now she owes more then the truck is even worth, the biggest waste ever..
[/quote]

Agreed.. The big 3 no longer make cars anyone wants excluding, vipers/escalades/vettes/mustangs and maybe one or two others.. Not to mention build quality has went down. IMO bring back the muscle car era where hp ruled and you'd get a ton of buyers back.. None of this sissy 300hp, 500hp stock right off the lot for around 20k. No a/c, no power windows, nothin..


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

build quality at ford is going back up, they are trying at least. gm...lost. doge is doing SO much better. they are on thier way up. of corse they had no where else to go, lol. and as much as you would think HP rules buyes. very much not the case at all. its 3 dollars a gallon anymore man. not a lot of people want gas drinking hp. they want mpg. the closest thing to the old mussle is the neon srt4(this is the last year) sc saturn and cobalt and the wrx. all relitivly fast for about 20k. the best car for the dollar is the scion TC. no other car compares to its mpg, style and standard features for 16k(or even 20 really).


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> build quality at ford is going back up, they are trying at least. gm...lost. doge is doing SO much better. they are on thier way up. of corse they had no where else to go, lol. and as much as you would think HP rules buyes. very much not the case at all. its 3 dollars a gallon anymore man. not a lot of people want gas drinking hp. they want mpg. the closest thing to the old mussle is the neon srt4(this is the last year) sc saturn and cobalt and the wrx. all relitivly fast for about 20k. the best car for the dollar is the scion TC. no other car compares to its mpg, style and standard features for 16k(or even 20 really).


if they come out wiht that challenger i might have to suck it up and buy american muscle, that looks sweet, even the current stang impressed me, i still would never buy one but i dolike the look so much more then the last 30 years of mustang body styles.. the shitty thing i have found about stangs despite there medium size exterior they have such chunck plastic interior there very cramped inside, for most mustang owners with the nepolean complex its not a big deal but im 6'2" 230 and need to have room to be comfortable, my altima has more inerior room then a desgustang


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2006)

The car under the wood:


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> ok I worked for infiniti for 2 years. the skyline is coming but it will be under the Infiniti nameplate. supra is not for sure because it goes agenst everything toyota stands for as a company right now. Prodigal, you got the right idea. as far as cars you cant argue with the germains. Porsche(BEST RESALE VALUE IN THE BIZ, BEST BANG FOR BUCK SPORTS CAR)


Wasnt the g35 suppose to be the skyline when it came out.. as far as toyota, it needs to go against wat it stands for and change the game rit now, and honda and acura needs to make stock turbo cars as well imo


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hemptation88 said:


> ok I worked for infiniti for 2 years. the skyline is coming but it will be under the Infiniti nameplate. supra is not for sure because it goes agenst everything toyota stands for as a company right now. Prodigal, you got the right idea. as far as cars you cant argue with the germains. Porsche(BEST RESALE VALUE IN THE BIZ, BEST BANG FOR BUCK SPORTS CAR)


Wasnt the g35 suppose to be the skyline when it came out.. as far as toyota, it needs to go against wat it stands for and change the game rit now, and honda and acura needs to make stock turbo cars as well imo








[/quote]
The g35 is the Nissan Skyline. It's not a GT-R, but it's the latest generation of Skyline.


----------



## ShatteredSkyy (Feb 22, 2006)

yes the g35 is a "skyline". Go and work agenst what it stands for?? why would they do that?? they have went from giving thier car dealerships to anyone who would take them to the 2nd biggest car maker in the world... why the hell would they change a thing??? and adding a turbo to anything brings down the reliability. the one thing honda and acura are known for. again it isnt broke why would they fix it. that is something gm would do. "WOW we sure are selling a lot of these!!""YA we sure are, people must love them!! "" We should change it to see if we could make it better!!""YA THATS A GREAT IDEA, LETS DO IT!!"


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Damn, turbo's bring down reliability? I need to get rid of my car quick. Anyone know a used-car salesman?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> yes the g35 is a "skyline". Go and work agenst what it stands for?? why would they do that?? they have went from giving thier car dealerships to anyone who would take them to the 2nd biggest car maker in the world... why the hell would they change a thing??? and adding a turbo to anything brings down the reliability. the one thing honda and acura are known for. again it isnt broke why would they fix it. that is something gm would do. "WOW we sure are selling a lot of these!!""YA we sure are, people must love them!! "" We should change it to see if we could make it better!!""YA THATS A GREAT IDEA, LETS DO IT!!"


your right adding aftermarket turbos with a shody install will bring down reliability but there have been hundereds of models over the years with turbos that have ecellent reliability.. look at the post in this thread alone praising the audi s4.. all the audi 1.8t's on the road, wrx and wrx sti, evo, 300zx tt, supra tt, Rx7 turbos, all the turbo diesel trucks on the road some of the most reliable factory built engines ever..


----------



## Lawfficer (Feb 4, 2006)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> and adding a turbo to anything brings down the reliability.


That should be submitted for the most ignorant quote of the year. I mean hell, Look at all those Turbo Diesel semi's running around.... They must be on their damn death bed. You need to do A LOT of reading before you post statements like that.


----------



## syclone (Sep 24, 2005)

my pickup has a turbo, never had a problem until I ran 30# of boost through it. It didn't like that at all. I think a turbo is a great thing, if set up right.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

I love this thread!

maserati quattroporte and aston martin vanquish!


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


what a hypocrit, how can you bitch about lambo doors and clean body kit and in the next sentence talk about how you like the JDM integra R or EVO two cars that are far more riced out then that g35

oh please you dont know what your talking about.. evos and type r's arent riced out. do you even know what riced out means? do you even own an import? riced out refers too 2 feet wings lambo doors and body kits.. g35 is already clean how it is. no need for the futuristic doors. i like my cars plain and simple.. you have your taste and i have mines..


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

BIGBLOCC 455 said:


> 68' Hurst/Olds
> 
> 500+ft/lbs nuf said.
> 
> HEMI, I like your Bandit. I see you have the 403, are you going to build it up or swap it for a POS chevy? You could make that run 12 w/o even trying on a basic build-up.


thats a 455 rocket outta a 442 67-68ish 
i plan on big block pontiac

f*ck chevy 
they lick ass 
new camaro HAHAHAHAH
new cadilac maybe

and you can all bet your sweet asses 
ill have the new challenger day 1 
my dodge guy allready has my order on file 
soon as he gets the go im ordered 
my body shop is allready expecting it 
the day i take delivery
i refuse to drive something that looks like everyone elses


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

All those sound kinda nice and all but check this out, this is actually MY car! It was my first car i got it when i was 15 and i still have it i am looking to sell it though.I have been through about 4 motors already, never blown em or wrecked em just had to have more and more power! its up to 547 horsepower now. Get some muscle and high octane in your blood! not all this fancy rice rocket import junk...i will smoke anyone of those cars! With slicks i run low 10's! i had been running very high 9's but that was on the bottle and that stuff is just way too stressfull on a motor not made to spin high rpm's! So i took it off and just run all motor now. But sadly this car just sits in my driveway now, i have a 1967 bug i drive daily now...don't worry it is sweet as well it sits about 1 inch off the ground! As soon as i get some pics of my bug i will post em as well.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

syclone said:


> All those sound kinda nice and all but check this out, this is actually MY car! It was my first car i got it when i was 15 and i still have it i am looking to sell it though.I have been through about 4 motors already, never blown em or wrecked em just had to have more and more power! its up to 547 horsepower now. Get some muscle and high octane in your blood! not all this fancy rice rocket import junk...i will smoke anyone of those cars! With slicks i run low 10's! i had been running very high 9's but that was on the bottle and that stuff is just way too stressfull on a motor not made to spin high rpm's! So i took it off and just run all motor now. But sadly this car just sits in my driveway now, i have a 1967 bug i drive daily now...don't worry it is sweet as well it sits about 1 inch off the ground! As soon as i get some pics of my bug i will post em as well.


547 horsepower out of a small block with a tunnel ram.. thats a stout motor... secret?


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

ShatteredSkyy said:


> yes the g35 is a "skyline". Go and work agenst what it stands for?? why would they do that?? they have went from giving thier car dealerships to anyone who would take them to the 2nd biggest car maker in the world... why the hell would they change a thing??? and adding a turbo to anything brings down the reliability. the one thing honda and acura are known for. again it isnt broke why would they fix it. that is something gm would do. "WOW we sure are selling a lot of these!!""YA we sure are, people must love them!! "" We should change it to see if we could make it better!!""YA THATS A GREAT IDEA, LETS DO IT!!"


i think if they put out the supra it would only improve their sales, i can guarantee that alot of those will be sold n i guess i dnt really understand how they would go against what toyata stands for?? i understand wat ur sayin about reliability of acura and hondas but im sayin they shuld put turbos in certain cars lik the rsx type s and the s2k only because for the 30g price tag most all of the competetors will blow u away w/ stock turbos lik srt4, sti, evo..


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

547 horsepower out of a small block with a tunnel ram.. thats a stout motor... secret?
[/quote]

My father owns a machine shop and my neighbor builds sprint car motors! Lets just say i kow how to make a motor breathe and breathe and breathe....cause if you know anything about an engine all it is a air pump...the more air you can get into the engine and the faster you can get it out the more power you can make! so lets look at the dual carbs and the tunnel ram ...that equals more air..a fully flowed engine block to allow for super fast oil return to keep eveything cool and the air as dense as possible! then you take every surface that meets each other and port it perfectly to eliminate any air swirls or disruptions in the flow...like the carbs to the manifold and the manifold to the heads and the heads to the headers and the headers to the exhaust...and so on and so on...plus it also helps to have really high compression and a HUGE camshaft with a gear drive so there is no flex at all between the bottom end and the valve train...none of that timing chain double triple roller bullshit...pete jackson "noisy" gear drive is the way to go! are you getting the idea now? i can't tell you all my secrets, just some of the obvious ones....hahahaha!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

how should i know how the rx took him on the HW but not on road...he's a good driver, i was surprised since he doesnt normally lose races. 300zx TT's are f*cking fast, you can't say they're dogs. and that's impressive for a 94 GT stang in rain.

you can doubt he broke his tranny all you want, i dont really give a f*ck, just dont try and hard launches in your sti, you may end up eating your words.

new challenger looks sick, agreed.

yeah manfish, dont forget the fuel pump


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

JuN_SpeK said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


what a hypocrit, how can you bitch about lambo doors and clean body kit and in the next sentence talk about how you like the JDM integra R or EVO two cars that are far more riced out then that g35[/quote]

oh please you dont know what your talking about.. evos and type r's arent riced out. do you even know what riced out means? do you even own an import? riced out refers too 2 feet wings lambo doors and body kits.. g35 is already clean how it is. no need for the futuristic doors. i like my cars plain and simple.. you have your taste and i have mines..
[/quote]

ill tell you what i do know and thats your phone number bitch so suck it! i also know how tp properly quote a reply and know a hell of a lot more about car then you


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


what a hypocrit, how can you bitch about lambo doors and clean body kit and in the next sentence talk about how you like the JDM integra R or EVO two cars that are far more riced out then that g35[/quote]

oh please you dont know what your talking about.. evos and type r's arent riced out. do you even know what riced out means? do you even own an import? riced out refers too 2 feet wings lambo doors and body kits.. g35 is already clean how it is. no need for the futuristic doors. i like my cars plain and simple.. you have your taste and i have mines..
[/quote]

ill tell you what i do know and thats your phone number bitch so suck it! i also know how tp properly quote a reply and know a hell of a lot more about car then you
[/quote]

you cant call a g35 riced out jus cuz its got lamob doors, so what if people wana make there doors open differently... riced out are shitty cars that are hookd up w/ apc parts lik crap civics, celicas, crxs n all that sh*t


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

hemptation88 said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


what a hypocrit, how can you bitch about lambo doors and clean body kit and in the next sentence talk about how you like the JDM integra R or EVO two cars that are far more riced out then that g35[/quote]

oh please you dont know what your talking about.. evos and type r's arent riced out. do you even know what riced out means? do you even own an import? riced out refers too 2 feet wings lambo doors and body kits.. g35 is already clean how it is. no need for the futuristic doors. i like my cars plain and simple.. you have your taste and i have mines..
[/quote]

ill tell you what i do know and thats your phone number bitch so suck it! i also know how tp properly quote a reply and know a hell of a lot more about car then you
[/quote]

you cant call a g35 riced out jus cuz its got lamob doors, so what if people wana make there doors open differently... riced out are shitty cars that are hookd up w/ apc parts lik crap civics, celicas, crxs n all that sh*t
[/quote]

my point about the EVO and JDM type r is not that they actually are riced out but that they are a production car with all of the looks that tuners do when they rice out there beaters, i love the evo BUT it does look like someone took a lancer and did a really goo job of ricing it out.. and i never claimed that G35 was riced out the body kit is extremely well do and it looks great..


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the g35 is hot and all but those lambo doors gotta go!! and so doe the kit.... but my favorite car would also be an Evo or 06 jdm integra type r


what a hypocrit, how can you bitch about lambo doors and clean body kit and in the next sentence talk about how you like the JDM integra R or EVO two cars that are far more riced out then that g35[/quote]

oh please you dont know what your talking about.. evos and type r's arent riced out. do you even know what riced out means? do you even own an import? riced out refers too 2 feet wings lambo doors and body kits.. g35 is already clean how it is. no need for the futuristic doors. i like my cars plain and simple.. you have your taste and i have mines..
[/quote]

ill tell you what i do know and thats your phone number bitch so suck it! i also know how tp properly quote a reply and know a hell of a lot more about car then you
[/quote]

you cant call a g35 riced out jus cuz its got lamob doors, so what if people wana make there doors open differently... riced out are shitty cars that are hookd up w/ apc parts lik crap civics, celicas, crxs n all that sh*t
[/quote]

my point about the EVO and JDM type r is not that they actually are riced out but that they are a production car with all of the looks that tuners do when they rice out there beaters, i love the evo BUT it does look like someone took a lancer and did a really goo job of ricing it out.. and i never claimed that G35 was riced out the body kit is extremely well do and it looks great..
[/quote]

wasnt sayin u nismo.. i was talkin 2 who ever said it was rice


----------



## manfish (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah manfish, dont forget the fuel pump








[/quote]

you think i would forget about the fuel pump...its the heart of the engine! In my case i run a holley in line electric pump..(black) rated at 140gph and pumps at a constant 14psi! But to handle so much fuel i also changed out the accelerator pumps for larger 50cc ones! 8 barrels open full blast all day everyday....lets just say you never see me on the freeway much!


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Import vs. domestic = stupid argument. Be ashamed for perpetuating it.

Realistic car? I love the boats. Caddy sts-v 4.4L V8 s/c


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ahh, caddy, the only GM line i actually like...although chrysler is making a push with their new lux models. should be interesting over the next few years to see what changes they make to their new models.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> ahh, caddy, the only GM line i actually like...although chrysler is making a push with their new lux models. should be interesting over the next few years to see what changes they make to their new models.


as much as i dislike american cars i do like the 300 but there increased quilty is definately because of the relation to benz..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you know it!!! what was it...60% of the 300c was benz parts or some sh*t like that...the thing i love about them is they find a way to make a car just as luxurious as caddy, and have a much cheaper price tag.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

manfish said:


> 547 horsepower out of a small block with a tunnel ram.. thats a stout motor... secret?


plus it also helps to have really high compression and a HUGE camshaft :
[/quote]

I figured that was your main secret but didn't want to call you out..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

huge cams are good...until you swallow a valve...lol.

and really high compression wont help you unless you've got that fuel pump







lol.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

You know whats an underrated car for the import tuner scene?

2003/4 Nissan Maxima SE

























...now I know I've posted these pictures before of this beast of a car, yet everyone FAILS to realize that this car truly has potential, they all think the Maxima is a "traditional family or luxury sedan".

But if you think about what this car puts out in engine performance at stock conditions:

bHP/torque: 255/246lbs-ft

now add in the usual aftermarket products:

CAI
cat-back system
booster chip

....wham! you have a ~300+ hp contender in a sedan.

If Im wrong or you all feel Im an idiot for saying this, please tell me.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> You know whats an underrated car for the import tuner scene?


they are great cars, i dont think there under rated as much as they are over looked..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

actually, of all the imports, thats gotta be my favorite, very roomy, very powerful, and it feels more like an american sedan than a cheapo import one. i rode in an 04 last year and it was balls out fast for a sedan...big ups to nissan. but i'll take the 300c. lol.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

another testament to the maxima SE, although there where not alot sold in manual there are even less being resold, the people with these cars will not let them go and to there benifit they will run for a long long time..


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> another testament to the maxima SE, although there where not alot sold in manual there are even less being resold, the people with these cars will not let them go and to there benifit they will run for a long long time..


Yup, my boy owns an '03 SE. Loves that beast! He's got the usual aftermarket, CAI, sway-bar, struts, cat-back, suspension/shocks, speedbooster chip (he wasnt clear as to what it did, but he did say that it regulates the output of the HP or something along those lines).

...Oh, I remember this one time, with two of us in the car...we took on this G35 while going down 95-S. G35 looked like it had some aftermarket products in the car (at least from the sound of it). Big props to my boy for keeping UP with the G35, once his SE hit 4th, it looked like it could actually overtake the G35.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> huge cams are good...until you swallow a valve...lol.
> 
> and really high compression wont help you unless you've got that fuel pump
> 
> ...


You're just crazy about fuel pumps.. I guess..

Yeah high compression won't help you also when you're like "Crap, I'm out of gas where's that station that sells cam2 at for $5.00+ a gallon.."

High compression is great for a race car, but unless you have an unlimited gas budget and are ordering 55g drums of cam2 or airplane fuel then it seriously limits how much you get to drive on the street.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

My brother picked up an 06 Cobalt SS Supercharged. I was somewhat skeptikal at first, but it's actually a very nice ride. It's even got some balls, but still nothing on the STI


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nope, im not crazy about fuel pumps, i just dont see the point in shoving so much more air in a cylinder with the same amount of gas...makes for a sub-par mixture/explosion.

holy sh*t, cobalt comes SC??? guess they had to do something to compete with the neon srt-4.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> i just dont see the point in shoving so much more air in a cylinder with the same amount of gas...makes for a sub-par mixture/explosion.


Yeah it does lead to detonation... But a engine with a lean a/f ratio makes more power than one with too much gas running through it. But I see your point.


----------



## nemo121 (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Yeah it does lead to detonation... But a engine with a lean a/f ratio makes more power than one with too much gas running through it. But I see your point.

right, however, it detonates, like you said, and it overheats very easily. there's a healthy medium. gotta fiddle with carb settings to find it.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> nope, im not crazy about fuel pumps, i just dont see the point in shoving so much more air in a cylinder with the same amount of gas...makes for a sub-par mixture/explosion.
> 
> holy sh*t, cobalt comes SC??? guess they had to do something to compete with the neon srt-4.


The standard Cobalt LS doesn't but the SS does. It's pretty ballsy too...


----------



## nemo121 (Aug 24, 2005)

HSC


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

nemo121 said:


> HSC


LOL forgot a little bit of the html code there...


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So am I the only one who's totally crazy for the new Volkswagen GTI?

Ahhhh..Too bad I didn't make it to the autoshow in Toronto this year


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> So am I the only one who's totally crazy for the new Volkswagen GTI?












Yeah, pretty much...


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm not crazy for it, but I do like it.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> So am I the only one who's totally crazy for the new Volkswagen GTI?
> 
> Ahhhh..Too bad I didn't make it to the autoshow in Toronto this year


New the GTI is nice.. The new commercials make me laugh, where the total the riced out cars.. Especially the one with the civic with the hood scoop and the girl asks "What is this?" and the owner says "It sucks air" and she says "It's definately sucking..."


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

NexTech84 said:


> So am I the only one who's totally crazy for the new Volkswagen GTI?


:nod:

Yeah, pretty much...








[/quote]

its nice but im not i dont really like vw in general..i own a 04 jetta gli and i cant wait till the lease is up on it so i can get something else


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The "We are going to unpimp your car" commercials are funny too.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

if they werent mexican built oil burning lemons i would be more entusiastic about it..

there supposed to be working on a new siracco (sp?)


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

ok what evers you win.. and if you know my number call me and we can TALK! well im out.

Never start an argument with an idiot. They will drag you down to their level, then beat you with experience.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow, I didn't know how long this thread would go when i posted it, thanks to all you guys for posting and speaking you opinions.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im quite happy with my current car 1972 AMC Javelin


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

> there supposed to be working on a new siracco (sp?)


I have seen a picture of the Siracco(sp?) Concept of course..
It looks pretty cool.

Also I haven't seen any of these commercials you guys are talking about. I have seen maybe 1 or 2 and that's it


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

khuzhong said:


> im quite happy with my current car 1972 AMC Javelin


Nice car.. I hate Cragars though.. You're only allowed to have them if you're over 40..


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

HANDS DOWN the sexiest car created: Porsche Carrera GT 
to see a movie: MOVIE


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

The 2003 Grand Prix GTP supercarged and fully loaded

its rocking around 270hp and IMO th 3.8 is one of the best motor that GM ever produced!


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Agree^^^ I saw one of those driving down the street the other day..(Porsche Carrera GT)


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

for a half million... its worth it to get wood every time you walk into your garage


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

saw a carrera gt in my town too but i herd 1st then i looked over at it, the car sounds lik a beast


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

How did this happen!?

http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138637489/Evwnes_Ferrari

BTW, my new fav. car is a Honda CRV!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

only 10 cyl production car produced by porsche... 
No. of cylinders 10 
Displacement 5.7 liters 
Maximum power (SAE) 605 hp @ 8,000 rpm 
Maximum torque 435 lb-ft @ 5,750 rpm

Top track speed 205 mph (330 km/h) 
0-60 mph 3.8 secs 
0-62 mph 3.9 secs 
0-124 mph 9.9 secs

Quarter mile 11.4 secs

and thats all stock... not to mention the entire car is almost all carbon fiber... and the 15" ceramic break rotors... shaboingggg.....


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

yeah, carrera gt's are amazing


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

FullyCompletely said:


> How did this happen!?
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138637489/Evwnes_Ferrari


thats sick... ferarris are gay, and lambos too, it is easy to make an evo or STI scary fast (all wheel burnouts in a circle for days) for a little amount of money, the STI i drove for a while SMOKED every car i came across, new ZO6 vettes, a new saleen mustang, EVERYTHING, and it only had a bigger turbo, intercooler, blowoff, exhaust, and chip.... the gay thing is they are matchbox cars, and everybody looks at you accordingly


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> How did this happen!?
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138637489/Evwnes_Ferrari


thats sick... ferarris are gay, and lambos too, it is easy to make an evo or STI scary fast (all wheel burnouts in a circle for days) for a little amount of money, the STI i drove for a while SMOKED every car i came across, new ZO6 vettes, a new saleen mustang, EVERYTHING, and it only had a bigger turbo, intercooler, blowoff, exhaust, and chip.... the gay thing is they are matchbox cars, and everybody looks at you accordingly
[/quote]

power wise its not hard to beat ferraris or lamobs but i bet if you challenged 1 on a circut u would get ur ass handed to you.. n come on man all those cars are NA


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, that's funny, you say it like a new turbo, intercooler, exhaust and a chip are f*cking cheap...lol. im guessing that would cost ballpark about 6 thousand dollars, to what, get 2-3 seconds better of a run? and when he drops his tranny to the ground, and needs to rebuild, he's going to be dropping more coin. by the time it can seriously reliably smoke a zo6, you've spent as much as a zo6 costs, and then the zo6 gets a CAI, a larger throttle body, and throws a 150 shot of n2o and he's back on top. not to mention, the vette gets better looking chicks. only thing fucked up about vettes is that only 50 year old mid-life-crisis men buy them.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

FullyCompletely said:


> How did this happen!?
> 
> http://www.dumpalink.com/media/1138637489/Evwnes_Ferrari
> 
> BTW, my new fav. car is a Honda CRV!


It's perfectly easy for any evo to spank a 360 Spider, they'll do it out of the factory.

People seriously under estimate Evos and other jap mobiles, they'll give plenty of supercars a spanking.



> power wise its not hard to beat ferraris or lamobs but i bet if you challenged 1 on a circut u would get ur ass handed to you.. n come on man all those cars are NA


Not 100% true, an Evo FQ400 can out perform a Murcielago on a track.

And many other Ferraris and lambos, only the ones truely designed for a track and nothing else may it have troubles with.

And it's not just the FQ400 that can, lower powered models won't find it hard to do the same.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

id have to say something along these lines would be my favorite, novas are jsut great cars


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> id have to say something along these lines would be my favorite, novas are jsut great cars


Nova's are nice.. But who ever tubbed that one needs a tape measure.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm crossing my fingers about getting one of these once the production picks up a little more toward mid-year:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Dream Car, my 94 Z71 (V8 / 350)

Or a 06 4dr Diesel. Car wise, Id like an Old ass Lincoln, fixed up, with the Suicide Doors.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

dracofish said:


> I'm crossing my fingers about getting one of these once the production picks up a little more toward mid-year:


I actually like that. I mean I wouldn't go off-roading with it, but it looks rather luxurious. Would make a good commuter for going back and forth to work, aside from my weekend toys.









Got any interior pics?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

one of my dream cars, the GTO vin diesl drives in xxx :nod:


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

hell yeah draco...i love the new jeeps! GO MOPAR!!!


----------



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

It would be the new supra v-10 coming out soon. It's supposed to be the fastest production car ever. And yea the skyline is coming over soon don't know if it'll be rwd or awd just yet.

Never saw a convertable supra before. dat's veird

And no it's not a hemi... it's a hemi name that chrysler owns.

I have one of my dream cars. an 88 supra turbo targa. Also would like an mk4 supra with 1k hp.

I'm very much into bikes now and I would love a kawa 6rr.

Also a 850 bmw is tits.

M5 daily driver please.

Sti would be nice(oil burner)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

NexTech84 said:


> I'm crossing my fingers about getting one of these once the production picks up a little more toward mid-year:


I actually like that. I mean I wouldn't go off-roading with it, but it looks rather luxurious. Would make a good commuter for going back and forth to work, aside from my weekend toys.









Got any interior pics?
[/quote]

Because of the horrible gas mileage, the only way I'd get away with this as a daily driver is that I only have to drive a couple miles to work and back.



























picture source

None of my local dealers have any yet but boy I can't wait to go test drive one!!! I mean, you really can't beat it for the price. I was looking at other Grand Cherokee models and configured the way I'd want (still not as nice as the SRT because of the 20" wheels), they would cost more!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rolls royce phantom for me


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Prepare for an automobile related erection!!!


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I will stick with my 81/ Z28 ever going project car


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

your all wrong........the daddy is..


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

alan said:


> your all wrong........the daddy is..


we may not agree on the england left back position, but this i deffinately agree with. Just not in orange. Theres someone in my village with that in a shiny black, it looks awesome


----------



## crazygn (Mar 4, 2006)

i didnt read the whole post since it so long but i'll start with the ones i have or had before

69 vw bug w 2127cc
buick grandnational
now 02 zo6 corvette


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

crazygn said:


> i didnt read the whole post since it so long but i'll start with the ones i have or had before
> 
> 69 vw bug w 2127cc
> *buick grandnational*
> now 02 zo6 corvette


I know a guy that collects those cars. He buys them, fixes them up and sells them for huge profits. The first time he showed me one of them I laughed, but after taking me for a ride, I will never look at one the same again. Those cars kick ass!


----------



## crazygn (Mar 4, 2006)

the turbo 3.8 takes to mods very good and runs like crazy, with i still had mine, i also had a 84 rx7 with a buick gn motor in it the cars wt was only like 2200lbs


----------



## spoondc2 (Oct 29, 2005)

my fav car of all times ..it gotta be 1986 toyota tercel 1 of a kind


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

crazygn said:


> the turbo 3.8 takes to mods very good and runs like crazy, with i still had mine, i also had a 84 rx7 with a buick gn motor in it the cars wt was only like 2200lbs


That's awesome. I'm going to see if I can get some pics of the ones that he keeps for himself. I think he has 4 of them that he keeps, and all the rest he fixes and sells. One of them is the sweetest car I've ever seen, all decked out!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my neighbor bought a GNX's are badass, but i mean, cosmetically they're damn ugly. especially for what people get for them...lol. i guess its because less than 1k were made....but yeah, GN's are stupid fast.


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

r1dermon said:


> my neighbor bought a GNX's are badass, but i mean, *cosmetically they're damn ugly*. especially for what people get for them...lol. i guess its because less than 1k were made....but yeah, GN's are stupid fast.


Yeah, I have to agree with that. But when you put that pedal to the floor and you get thrown back in your seat, you forget all about how ugly they are


----------



## crazygn (Mar 4, 2006)

man come on guys there not so bad lol , set up right they look good for what they are, dont get me wrong its no sport car look , more like a black shoe box lol . I love my zo6 but would like to have another buick


----------

